# Transfering old posts



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

I'm just curious, but how are you going to be able to transfer the old posts? I'm just curious


----------



## Rage (Aug 19, 2001)

IMO, don't mess with moving the old post from the other site. It may be a lot of work and you can link to that archive board or just delete it. This new sight is enough work for you IMO.
Especially if there's a chance you can screw up whatever's already here.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

When we purchased the license for the VBB software. A free transfer form EZBoard came with it. 

I had thought about not doing it but the search features of this forum are so much better that it would be a benefit to have everything here.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Cool! So - when will the transfer be done?


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Mark, you read my mind, I was just going to ask the same question


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Well, the transfer would be done right now but the VBB people ran into a snag over at the EZBoard. I'm trying to resolve it now. Will keep you posted.

The worst that will happen is that the old board will act as an "archive" at least for a little while.


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

post deleted....


----------

